# Party Costume Awards



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

How about:
Scariest costume
Most Fun Costume
Most expensive costume
People's Choice (I guess that would fall under Best costume though)


----------



## phunkyb1tch (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm in charge of a costume contest for my company's party and I'm going back and forth as to what the category and prizes should be. I'll have to narrow it down to 3 categories, but here are some of my ideas...
Best Male
Best Female
Most Orgininal
Most Horrifying
Funniest
Worst - not sure if that one will fly for a company party


----------



## MoochJWL (Oct 21, 2003)

We are having best costume, funniest costume and most original.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

We usually do: 
best overall, scariest, funniest, and best couple


----------



## hexler (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you guys for the suggestions. I think I'll go with "Best", "Worst", and "Funniest" That's a good balance.


----------

